
Advanced Research Projects from DARPA's Pentagon Demo Day - dendisuhubdy
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/advanced-research-projects-from-darpas-pentagon-demo-day#.VzUqVYyXA8Y.hackernews
======
fitzwatermellow
20X less power consumption for the Photonic Computing device. Photonic ICs
could be on the cusp of explosive growth...

